# blue lobster



## capy (Jul 20, 2011)

can i have blue lobsters w/ african cichlids in a 55 gal tank


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Really depends on the lobster's personality and the amount of hiding places in the tank. The lobsters tend to hunt at night when the fish are sleeping at the bottom of the tank.... a lot of the time that's when the fish get eaten. I wouldn't risk it personally, but there are plenty of people who have successfully kept both blue lobsters and fish in the same tanks with little or no problems.


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

I keep a small Lobster with Cardinal Tetras and several Corys and no ones has gotten eaten yet! The same can not be said for my snails. You must keep him well fed or he will look at your fish as a meal.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

^ agreed with the feedings. If you do decide to go for it, lots of hiding places for the fish are a must, and you have to keep the lobster well fed so he doesn't feel the need to hunt for your fish. (They are territorial, so a fish may get chased if the go into his area though...)


----------



## nasomi (Apr 20, 2011)

I have a blue lobster with a bunch of others in the tank, and no problems. But the tank is big, and there are lots of hiding places.


----------



## lukess08 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi there! My blue lobster coexists peacefully with my 3 angels and 2 gouramis. But with the cichlids I would be more concerned with the safety of the Lobster(crayfish whatever you want to call it). Once the little guy molts he may become an easy snack for the cichlids


----------

